# the boys playing 2day =)



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Ernie loved it but Burt wasnt too keen and just sat on me watching Ernie digging about, i love just watching them play together and its even better when they invole me lol :laugh:









































































hope you enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

them little ferrets are loving that


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous! Fab pictures


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Kay2008 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous! Fab pictures
> 
> I am (well was) currently looking for a make kit, but I just couldn't find any or they had already all be reserved .
> 
> ...


I was the same looking for ages, and was thinking shall i just give up or go for something im not to sure about, but then just as i was about to give up i rang a number and the man said he had some and they were ready the next week, and my god was it the longest week of my life, i got them from a bloke in Goudhurst, Cranbrook, in Kent and it took me 45 mins to get there and back but it was well worth it, they were 20 quid each, i dunno if thats somewhere you would travel to but when i spoke to him he had kits left and there were males there and he had another litter ready to leave mum on the 17th i think, let me know and il pm u the number


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

How old were the boys when they came to you? were they handled at all by the owner/breeder?


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Kay2008 said:


> How old were the boys when they came to you? were they handled at all by the owner/breeder?


Their 7 weeks old and i got them on bank holiday monday, yeh i think they were but came from workers so dont think they were played with too much (not 100% tho) but even if they wernt it hasnt effected the way they play with me and they arnt nasty or anything, the complete opposite infact :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What beautiful ferrets you have, they are lovley seems like they loved playing,


----------



## rozie26 (Apr 15, 2009)

hi all,im down in gravesend in kent my husband and i have three jills ready to give birth in the next week,they are all workers but are very well handled by my whole family our kids play with them all regularly and not one of them bites or nips,the mums to be are polecat mitted,dark silver and albino dads are both albino


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

what a great idea for playtime your ferrets are gorgeous I love the pics


----------

